# 13/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen *HILFE*



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*13/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen *HILFE**

Hallo zusammen,

Meine Frage ist, ob auf diese Tüllen

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring 12mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring 63011

Schlauch mit den Maßen 16/10mm, also 10mm Innendurchmesser draufpasst?

Ist das ein zu großer Unterschied oder geht das gerade noch?

gruß Da_Frank


----------



## Fil2k (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Also ich habe den 16/10 Kaum auf die Perfekt Seal mit 10mm außendurchmesser draufbekommen 
Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das dein Vorhaben so einfach ist, grade an Kühlern die schon auf Irgenwelchen PCBs geschraubt sind sollte man den Kraftaufwand ja in Grenzen halten.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064

Würden Passen zb


----------



## Parnshion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Wenn es um DD Schläuche sind, dann vielleicht, glaube eher nicht, hab das zwar nie gemacht. Hab selbst bei 10mm Tüllen schon mit Gewalt reindrücken müssen. Aber wenn es geht, dann hält es umso besser


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Ich habe die 12mm Tüllen von EK schon, und bin gerade dabei eventuell 16/10mm schlauch von FESER zu kaufen, würde der draufgehen? ich habe gedult, müsste doch irgendwie gehen oder ? ^^ will halt unbedignt weißen, und würde in günstig bekommen.


----------



## Jazzman (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

hm Feser ist ziemlich steif, aber mit heiß Wasser und ein wenig Gewalt hab ich auch schon so machen Kram wo draufgewürgt
aber 2 mm sind echt viel^^


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Also ja oder nein.. Feser sind keine billigen schläuche, will ich nicht kaufen und dann passts nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

probieren geht über studieren wenn nicht dann musst dir halt neue tüllen kaufen und die alten wieder zurrückschicken oder verkaufen


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

naja, im mom hab ihc die tüllen also sollte ich mich eher nach einem passenden schlauch umschaun, als schon über den verkauf der tüllen gedanken machen


----------



## M4tthi4s (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Also ich glaub, den Schlauch wird man nicht draufbekommen. Ich hab selber Perfect Seal Tüllen mit 10mm Außendurchmesser, und auf die war es schon verdammt schwierig, da Schlauch mit 9,5mm Innendurchmesser
zu zwängen.

Das war also nur 0,5mm Differenz, bei 2mm kann ich's mir nicht vorstellen,
dass das klappt.

Edit: Seh grad, du hast ja keine Perfect Seal
... das könnte die Sache natürlich beeinflussen.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

meinst du ins positive oder negative, das ich keine perfect seals hab?


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

im positiven aber denke auch das 2mm zuviel sind


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

ZU-viel, also nicht machbar?

Mit in kochendes wasser legen und der zange ausweiten auch nicht?


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

kannst die tüllen nicht zurück geben ?


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

die hab ich shcon über 3 monate


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

ZU-viel, also nicht machbar?

Mit in kochendes wasser legen und der zange ausweiten auch nicht?

also geht das oder nicht? 2mm sind nun doch nicht soo viel.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

In manchen Sachen sind 2mm viel. Bedenke du hast dicke Schlauchwände. Ich bekomme 11/8mm Schlauch nicht über eine 10mm Tülle.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Und manchmal sinds halt 2mm zu wenig

Dann werd ich wohl doch 16/11,2 mm Schlauch nehmen.


Edit: aber das is des einzige weiße schlauch der auf 12mm tüllen passen könnte, das mus doch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

warum kaufst dir net einfahc paar neue tüllen dazu ?


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

weil die mehr kosten würden als n neuer schlauch 

ich hab jetzt einfahc mal die 3 meter geordert, wenn nicht wars halt für die katz 

aber 3 meter feser weiß für 10 euro kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, ich brauch für mein nächstes projekt nunmal weißen schlauch.


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

achso stimmt eig  was hast denn vor ? ^^


----------



## Da_Frank (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

wirdste früh genug in meinem tagebuch erfahren


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

ok


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Also ich hab 7,5/10er Schlauch auf 10mm AD-Rohr bekommen - aber mit Feuerzeug und diversen Hilfsmitteln zu Dehnung. Und 1/2" ist nicht 12mm, sondern 12,7mm - das ist imho definitiv nichts, was man auf der Hardware machen sollte, auch wenn es mit genug Kraft technisch möglich sein könnte.
Warum kauft man so große Tüllen, wenn man nur mitteldicke Schläuche will, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Die Tüllen habe ich schon länger geordert gehabt, da dachte ich noch das ein 16/12mm Schlauch kommt. Aber ich probies jetzt einfach mal^^

Warum ist das nichts, was man auf der Hardware machen sollte? Denkst du der Schlauch reißt irgendwann?

Zur info, es handelt sich um diese tüllen http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...luss-1-4-Zoll-auf-ID-12mm-Schlauch::4648.html und den feser 16/10 sollltet ihr ja alle kennen.


----------



## maschine (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Warum ist das nichts, was man auf der Hardware machen sollte? Denkst du der Schlauch reißt irgendwann?


Dann will ich mal sehen wie du versuchst den Schlauch auf den CPU-Kühler zu bekommen ohne das Mainboard durchzubrechen


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Könnte ihn ja vorher auf die tüllen stecken und dann reinschrauben, denn auf die graka wo der schlauch dannach hingeht kann man viel mehr kraft ausüben, wobei es auch ohne kraft gehen sollte, mit ein wenig erwärmen und ausdehnen.


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

also ich würds einfach probieren weil soviel kostet der schlauch ja net


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

10 euro für 3 meter findest du billig?


----------



## p00nage (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

naja zumindest nicht so teuer


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

find ich jetzt schon, 3 meter puren schlauch würde ich für 3 euro kriegen... vielleicht ist es ja besser puren schlauch zu kaufen und den dann zu sleeven, also puren schlauch mit 11mm innendurchmesser ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Warum ist das nichts, was man auf der Hardware machen sollte? Denkst du der Schlauch reißt irgendwann?



Da mach ich mir keine Gedanken.
Aber die benötigte Kraft wird definitiv so groß, dass Platinen in Gefahr und ungeschützte Chips quasi verloren sind.
Verschlauchung imho nur vor Montage der Kühler empfehlenswert.


----------



## kalgani (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

der 15,9/9,5mm PVC schlauch von AT passt sogar ohne probs auf die 13mm EK tüllen...
und die dangerden highflow 13mm

den hier in schwarz habe ich:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 15,9/9,5mm glasklar Schlauch PVC 15,9/9,5mm glasklar 59051


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

wenn das passt, wieso sollte dann der 10mm schlauch nicht auf meine 12mm tüllen gehen ?
wenn 3,5 mm gehen müssten auf alle fälle auch 2mm gehen.


----------



## kalgani (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

kommt drauf an wie weich der schlauch ist.

PVC, Tygon, mastercleer und danger den sollten gehen
feser kenne ich nur die 13/10er und die sind VIEL zu steif dafür!


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

und bei 16/10mm schlauch ist die wand ja noch viel stärker als bei 13/10mm

also gehen die 2mm doch nicht oder was jetzt... verkäufer will eine antwort^^


----------



## kalgani (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

feser 16/10 auf 12mm tüllen.
würde *bundymania* eine PN schreiben, ist der einzige der mir atrok einfällt der die frage wirklich beantworten könnte.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5086-bundymania.html


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

werd ich tun.


----------



## OsiRis (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

also ich habe DD schläuche die recht weich sind dort passen die highflow recht locker drauf.
die perfect seal sind gut fest also keine bedenken und bei bitspower 11mm musste ich schon etwas quetschen ! die gehen allerdings erst gar nicht nin einen etwas härteren schlauch und 13mm mit DD schläuchen ist fast unmöglich EXTREME GEWALT !! xD


----------



## Da_Frank (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

ich hab 12mm ek tüllen und will 10mm feser draufkriegen.


----------



## OsiRis (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

jo schon kla hab nur meine erfahrung preis gegeben ^^ das es mit 12mm ganz schön eng werden kann !


----------



## Monsterclock (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

ich hab auf die Tüllen in der 10mm ausführung den DD drauf gemacht das geht relativ einfach (auch in die andere Richtung  ) Ich schätze das geht auch mit den 12mm. (keine Garantie auf diese Aussage)


----------



## Fil2k (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

so ich habs grad mal testet mit nem Reststück Feser DangerDen in 16/10 und ner 12mm Tülle

NO GO!

Also mit Montierter Platine an dem Kühler würd ichs nichtmal im Traum probieren.
Mit Etwas Vaseline kriegt man den Schlauch auch nur dann mit viel Gewallt drauf wenn er vorher mal 2 stunden in der Sonne gelegen hat und etwas weicher wurd (alternativ geht auch ein Heizföhn) dennoch ist der Kraftaufwand keiner Platine zu zumuten.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

gut, werde ihn dann nicht nehmen.

gruß


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Update^^

Mein ihr der Schlauch

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 19/13mm Schläuche » Feser Schlauch 19/13mm - UV white, 2,5m

Passt gut auf meine 12mm Tüllen? oder schaut er schon zu wurstschlauchig aus? schaut des noch schön aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Der passt auf jeden Fall.  Damit der Schlauch hält brauchst du Schlauchschellen oder Kabelbinder etc.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Das weiß ich schon, aber ich finde 19mm schauen fast zu wurstig aus oder? ich hatte noch nie so dicken, aber wenn man pcs mit 19er schlauch anschaut?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Es gibt auch 17,4/13mm Schlauch oder 15,9/11,1mm Schlauch oder 16/12mm Schlauch


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Aber keinen weißen !


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Tja. so ist das halt wenn man einfach Tüllen kauft, für die es den gewünschten Schlauch nicht gibt.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

damals war ein anderer wunschschlauch...


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Entweder den 19/13er Feser oder 10mm Tüllen holen.


----------



## kalgani (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

und nen 19/13 würde ich nicht auf 12er tüllen packen.
das ist der wasserschaden doch schon vorprogrammiert...

masterkleer hat auch noch weissen schlauch.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

so ich werde mir jetzt 13/10mm Schlauch hohlen. Nur die Frage, ob den:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 13/10mm Schläuche » Feser Schlauch 13/10mm - UV white, 2,5m

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 13/10mm Schläuche » Feser Schlauch 13/10mm - UV orange, 2,5m

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 13/10mm Schläuche » Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm - UV white, 1m

Welchen soll ich nehmen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Da du weißen Schlauch willst entweder Nr. 1&2 oder Nr. 4


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

ok da kann ich euch nicht mehr fragen, da kommts auf den geschmack an.
Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, schaut in mein Tagebuch.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Hab jetzt 13/10 feser bestellt, müsste problemlos über meine 12mm tüllen gehen oder? und auch ohne schlauchschellen halten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Mit viel Glück und heißem Wasser, eventuell.  Wenn er drüber geht, hält der bestimmt ohne Kabelbinder.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

hab schon bestellt.. falls dich interessiert, kannst die Tage in mein Tagebuch schaun^^
Wird schon schief gehn


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Werd' ich machen.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Alles klar dann sind wir hier fertig.


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Hilfeeee^^ Ich hab meinen 13/10mm Feser orange Schlauch heute bekommen und ich krieg ihn nicht über meine 12mm EK Tüllen, könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wie ich das machen kann? vielen dank.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Schon mit heisem Wasser Probiert.
Hat mir die Montage von meinem 16/10 Schlauch auf den PS Tüllen vereinfacht.


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 16/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen?*

Hab sie schon in heisses Wasser eingelegt, doch mehr als halb drauf krieg ich sie nicht.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: 13/10mm Schlauch auf 12mm Tüllen *HILFE**

Problem gelöst, einfach länger in heißes wasser, ein bisschen quetschen dann gehts.


----------

